# Current climatic conditions



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

We had a huge thunderstorm roll through earlier. At present there is light rain, 74F with 95% humidity. Forecast low of 72F with 60% chance of rain tonight. Mainly just waiting on Fred to see what he leaves us.


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

I was napping, and Fred sneaked ashore while I wasn't looking.

Tropical Storm Fred Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062021
215 PM CDT Mon Aug 16 2021

...FRED MAKES LANDFALL IN THE EASTERN FLORIDA PANHANDLE...

National Weather Service WSR-88D radar data indicate that the
center of Tropical Storm Fred has made landfall near Cape San
Blas, Florida. Maximum sustained winds are estimated to be near
65 mph (100 km/h).

I heard someone in Alabama say Fred was just going to be rain with a name. But he is blowing a little here on the sandhill. 12 mph with gust up to 22 atm. Overall we are having rain/wind, 72F with 99% humidity. Forecast high low of 74/70F with 100% chance of rain today and tonight and 30% tomorrow. We've had 1.2 inches so far, and expect another 0.9 today and 1.25 tonight.

The river prediction has gone from 21' which is a pain in the ass, to 28', which is shit floating down the river level, back down to 23". I can live with a little ass pain. I've been looking at the actual river readings trying to decide if I need to move my citrus trees and other plants. So far it hasn't really gone up. Less than a foot of rise for the day. So the plan for now is to go down and smoke a bowl and look at the rain. Later if I do have to move everything, I will cuss myself for not starting sooner.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 16, 2021)

A nice layer of marine air has moved in off of the pacific. We've been pretty much smoke free here in Portland despite our proximity to many large wildfires. The last week was a little hazy but it's cleared up due to that marine air from the west. Unfortunately that cool clean air doesn't make it over the cascades or south where they could really use it. 

The weather has been great for the garden but the increased water use has had a significant impact on the water bill. I'm watering almost everyday. Raised beds dry out fast in plus 90°F temps. 

I was just out in the backyard and there is a nice breeze of cool air. The temperature drops fast when that ocean air starts flowing in.

It can also get nasty like last summer when we had almost 2 weeks of nasty smoke that made it seem like it was dawn or dusk in the middle of the day. It was crazy how much smoke moved in. 

I'm hoping for more flow from the west and that cool clean air off of the Pacific.


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)

Fred turned out to be a little tougher than we figured. Yesterday afternoon I ran down to the riverhouse to check on it. (there was some water getting in at the east facing doorways when the rain was coming in sideways) A big hickory tree came down across the driveway while I was there, so I had to walk home. The wind was pretty intense. In the mile and a half, there were 4 or 5 trees down across the road. We went 22 hours without power.

The river is rising, but not crazy high. But last night it was still predicted to be much higher, so after the wind eased up some, I went back with the chainsaw, cleared the road and the driveway and moved the car to a safe place. This morning Sister and I worked to get some shit moved, but stopped when the prediction was revised.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)

The wife and I just got back from walking down by the riverhouse. It's a hair cooler down there. Still pretty warm. At 2000 it's fair, 82F with 74% humidity. Forecast low of 72F with 15% chance of rain tonight, and a high of 92F with 40% chance of rain tomorrow. Fred did bring us a couple three days without rain.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

I said something this morning I couldn't have said in the month of July. It hasn't rained for the last three days. None since Fred. If the rain passes tonight and tomorrow, I may even need to water the raised bed tomatoes. Something I haven't done since June.

At 1350 it's partly cloudy, 90F with 56% humidity. Forecast high low of 92/74F with 60% chance or rain today and 85% tonight.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2021)

injinji said:


> I said something this morning I couldn't have said in the month of July. It hasn't rained for the last three days. None since Fred. If the rain passes tonight and tomorrow, I may even need to water the raised bed tomatoes. Something I haven't done since June.
> 
> At 1350 it's partly cloudy, 90F with 56% humidity. Forecast high low of 92/74F with 60% chance or rain today and 85% tonight.


I've been watering almost daily since June. And I'm here in the PNW where it's supposed to rain. Last couple days we've had some drizzle, a few showers and, temps in the 70's. Not enough precipitation to do much of anything. The ground looks wet but if you scratch the grass away it's bone dry. 

We're getting back into the 80's next week but the nighttime temps drop down into the 50's.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've been watering almost daily since June. And I'm here in the PNW where it's supposed to rain. Last couple days we've had some drizzle, a few showers and, temps in the 70's. Not enough precipitation to do much of anything. The ground looks wet but if you scratch the grass away it's bone dry.
> 
> We're getting back into the 80's next week but the nighttime temps drop down into the 50's.


Over the last 10-15 years our rainy season has got longer with more rain. The last few years it stops mid to late August. And when it stops, it stops. I've lost lots of late season plants from lack of water when they are in a no carry location. But the late season strategy is about the only way I can beat the rot. (I cut lots of rot off three of my seed plants this week. The good news, it looks like the 1 Random Glued Cherry Doja f2 seeds are most mature. And I'll let the rest go as long as the rot will let it)

We had sun all morning. Clouds moved in and now we have light rain. It's 82F with 82% humidity. Forecast low of 74F with 60% chance of rain tonight, and a high of 90F with 50% chance of rain tomorrow.

The river has been slowly coming up again. The driveway isn't underwater, but it's muddy enough I've been parking on the hill and walking in. The prediction is for 2 more feet of rise.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

After lunch I went to weedeat around the grapevines and cut a dead oak (thanks to Fred) off the soft pair tree. It was just starting to rain when I left the house so I figured I might get in half an hour before the washout. The damn rain held off longer than I was able to hold up. I did get a little work done. We did get rain about suppertime, and a bit of a thunderstorm just now, with more coming down from Goergia. Just saw this a minute ago.

At 1207 AM EDT/1107 PM CDT/, Doppler radar was tracking a strong
thunderstorm near @#$$%, moving southwest at 15 mph.

HAZARD...Winds in excess of 40 mph.

SOURCE...Radar indicated.

IMPACT...Gusty winds could knock down tree limbs and blow around
unsecured objects.


But anyway. . . . . . . At 2315 there is light rain with thunder, 78F with 96% humidity. Forecast low of 74F with 85% chance of rain tonight and 60% tomorrow. We've got just over 2 inches so far. The river has crested, but I have a feeling it's not going to go down much if any.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

We have another hurricane in the Gulf. This one is not coming my way though. For a couple of days I've been saying it reminded me of Micheal, that I wouldn't be shocked if it blew up into a cat 5 at the last second. Then I see Beau post this video. Watch out NOLA.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

Meanwhile on the sandhill, it's cloudy, 83F with 81% humidity. Forecast high low of 88/74F with 35% chance of rain today and 25% tonight.

The river has been up over the driveway for 4-5 days, but it's falling now. It did not rain yesterday and there was only a few sprinkles the day before. My monsoon season may be drawing to a close.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> We have another hurricane in the Gulf. This one is not coming my way though. For a couple of days I've been saying it reminded me of Micheal, that I wouldn't be shocked if it blew up into a cat 5 at the last second. Then I see Beau post this video. Watch out NOLA.


Ida looks like she's going to be a mean bitch when she hits land.

There's no way I could live on the Gulf Coast and go through those storms year after year. We get a wind storm once every ten years and a maybe a few inches of snow in the winter. Nothing like that stuff that just pummels you guys down there. But things are changing climate wise that's for sure. 116° F in Portland Oregon. Crazy changes happening.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

Some good news, I guess. My chance of rain went down to 95%. lol

Ar 0905 it's cloudy, 81F with 87% humidity. Looks like the thunderstorms will get here around noon. But they will clear out tonight with just the usual 50% chance for tomorrow.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

I do enjoy hurricanes that I'm able to watch on TV.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks pretty ominous. It doesn't look like it's going to fizzle out the way Henri did.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm not religious but prayers going out for all impacted. Hope...


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Looks pretty ominous. It doesn't look like it's going to fizzle out the way Henri did.


Just like Michael, it kept it's strength well ashore. I'm an hour inland, and we had 130 mph winds with Michael.. This one was much the same.

And check out the crazy path it took once ashore. It came really close to NOLA.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 30, 2021)

What a mess down there. The loss of life appears to be very low thankfully. Nothing like 16 years ago to the day with Katrina. You guys and gals affected take care and stay safe.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

A couple of hours ago Cousin Sally called to tell us channel 13 out of Panama City was saying there was a radar indicated tornado on our road. It's only two miles long, so if there had been, it would have been close. But I haven't heard anything, so I guess it didn't touch down.

All day yesterday the bands of rain were stopping about 10-15 miles west of us. Then just before midnight (as I was walking home) they reached us. It's been raining pretty steady since. The flood prediction guys say the river is going to crest over 19 foot. 18.5 fills the slough and submerges the driveway. The driveway just dried out enough to walk it a couple days ago. So it looks like another week of wading.

At 1045 there is light rain, 75F with 99% humidity. Forecast high low of 79/72F with 90% chance of rain today, and 50% tonight. Just under an inch of rain since midnight.

But for some good news, my 10 day forecast has the lows getting into the 60's several nights next week. September, we are ready for you.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 6, 2021)

The extremes across the country are crazy. Other than some record breaking temperatures and lack of rain the weather here has been beautiful. We've even been spared the smoke from the wildfires due to the offshore flow from the pacific. It's been keeping the smoke away. I feel guilty watching all the chaos going on in the rest of the country.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

We've had a couple three days with no rain. And today looked like it was going to be the same. Then out of the blue a thunderstorm dumped on us for an hour or so. I looked at the radar and it was just over us. My little town is 7 road miles away and has 2 weather underground sites. It didn't rain at either of them.

And we did get down into the 60's night before last. I slept late and missed it. But there is a cold front coming in Friday morning. I will be looking forward to it. The first two weeks of September is always really hot.

At 2040 it's clear, 77F with 88% humidity. Forecast low of 71F with 15% chance of rain tonight, and 60% tomorrow.


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

We were back into the 60's this morning. Low of 65F, and I got outside in time to enjoy some of it. Tonight is a camp night, so I will get to experience all of it.

At 1600 it's sunny, 86F with 38% humidity. Tonight's low is forecast for 65F with 10% chance of rain, and tomorrow's high is 88F. Pretty much a copy of today.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

The center of the latest tropical depression may be 50 miles from Lake Charles, but the outer bands of rain have reached me here on the sandhill. At 1320 it's raining, 74F with 90% humidity. Forecast high low of 80/71F with 100% chance of rain today, 80% tonight and tomorrow. 10 day high low of 85/67F with 8 days of possible rain. So much for drying out. (last night was the first time I had used the driveway at the riverhouse for 3-4 weeks. The river hasn't had a big flood, but it's stayed high enough just to make me wade.


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

Stop me if you have heard this one before. At 1320 it's raining, 74F with 90% humidity. Forecast high low of 79/71F with 90% chance of rain today, 40% tonight and 90% tomorrow.


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

Happy first day of fall. But I think the world must be broken. My length of day is 12 hours 8 minutes. Oh well.

Cold front is moving in tonight. Temps will be in the 50's in the AM. It's clear, 74F with 70% humidity. Looks like we have 7-8 days with no rain.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2021)

Northern Colorado checking in with daytime temps in the 70s, nights in the 50s, light breezes, sunshine for days and days and days...

And fall colors!


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Northern Colorado checking in with daytime temps in the 70s, nights in the 50s, light breezes, sunshine for days and days and days...
> 
> And fall colors!


We have all that except the colors. Well, it did get in the low 80's but there was such low humidity it wasn't bad.


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)

Hot muggy weather has returned. It got up to 89F today. At 2345 it's clear, 74F with 96% humidity. Forecast low of 67F with no chance of rain tonight. Ten day high low is 89/60F with three days of possible rain, Monday through Wednesday.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 1, 2021)

Been perfect weather for the farmers harvesting the corn this year in Central Illinois. Mid 80Fs and low humidity for the past month. A little wet in June so the beans were planted late. But the harvest will be a bin buster. Almost perfect conditions all year long, It's been dry and some rain this weekend. +210 bu an acer on corn I bet.


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Been perfect weather for the farmers harvesting the corn this year in Central Illinois. Mid 80Fs and low humidity for the past month. A little wet in June so the beans were planted late. But the harvest will be a bin buster. Almost perfect conditions all year long, It's been dry and some rain this weekend. +210 bu an acer on corn I bet.


The farm to the south of me has been picking peanuts all week. They got lucky with the weather. No rain the last week or so.


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

At 1530 it's sunny, 82F with 55% humidity. Forecast low of 63F with 7% chance of rain tonight. No real chance of rain in the ten day forecast. Would have loved to have had some of this sun before I'm down to three or four little knee high late season plants.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

84F at 5:25pm in central Illinois first day without measurable rain in the last ten Tomorrow looks like more rain. We already have our average for the month but fall can bring some deluges. Good for me because I have been planting grass seed. Bad for farmers though.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

We've had several summer like days, with today being one of them. It got up to 85F before the cold front blew in. Now at 2355 it's clear, 59F with 59% humidity. Forecast low of 50F with no chance of rain tonight, and a high low of 74/48F tomorrow.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2021)

Wet wet wet. We're supposed to have a wind event later. I got everything that can blow away stowed away. Looks like Northern California is going to get hit hard. They need the rain but too much at one time leads to mudslides and flash floods. The freezing level is rising so precipitation will be falling as rain even at higher elevations. It's going to get sporty out west today. High wind gusts with power outages predicted from limbs falling on power lines. I tested the generator yesterday. It started on the second pull so I'm ready.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 24, 2021)

Here in Central Illinois we are to get 3"to 4" of rain today. Started around 7am and will rain all day with the heavy stuff coming at the end near midnight. Flash Flood watches have been up since yesterday as we are already at twice the normal rain for the month. Should be a good test of my heavy rainfall runoff diversion projects I undertook this summer as the ground is already saturated.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Wet wet wet. We're supposed to have a wind event later. I got everything that can blow away stowed away. Looks like Northern California is going to get hit hard. They need the rain but too much at one time leads to mudslides and flash floods. The freezing level is rising so precipitation will be falling as rain even at higher elevations. It's going to get sporty out west today. High wind gusts with power outages predicted from limbs falling on power lines. I tested the generator yesterday. It started on the second pull so I'm ready.


I've been seeing talk about it on my weather channels on You Tube all week. With all the fires, mudslides are almost a given.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

At 1130 it's fair, 79F with 63% humidity. Forecast high low of 84/66F with a 15% chance of rain today and 25% tonight. It was 53F this morning. 

I'm breaking in a new pack, and somehow my base layer got misplaced. I grabbed another one, and found out when I went on midnight ramble it wasn't designed for cold weather.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 26, 2021)

It's been absolutely gorgeous in northern Colorado over the past several weeks; tee shirt and jeans for hiking in the mountains while taking in the fall colors.

Today looks like a change; 60s and a splatter of rain.

Time to get the hot tub ready for winter!


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)

It's been cooler today. At 2020 it's clear, 61F with 75% humidity. Tonight's low is 51F with no chance of rain. Warmer tomorrow with rain tomorrow night.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2021)

Last night and today was a bit windy; 30-40mph, gusts into the 50s. High was 56, low tonight 38.

Looks like I got the tub serviced and running right on time.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 28, 2021)

Start of a two day rain this morning. Upper 40Fs for temps.

I've been a rainfall reporter with CoCoRaHS (pronounced KO-ko-rozz) for 8 years now. I encourage all to participate.



CoCoRaHS - Community Collaborative Rain, Hail & Snow Network


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

We had a cold front push through before day. Just this past week I had untangled the gong down at the riverhouse, and it woke me up at 0400 to a good deal of wind and rain. But later on when I got home the wife said it had been raining well before then. We got 3 1/4 inches. The river came up a good deal with a prediction of 19 feet. 18 1/2 floods the driveway, so I hope it doesn't get quite that high.

But anyway, at 0955 it's mostly cloudy, 73F with 77% humidity. forecast high low of 78/52F with rain 25% for today and dropping to near 0 tonight and tomorrow. 10 day forecast has 3 days of highs in the 60's, 7 in the 70's, and 4 days of lows in the 50's and 6 in the 40's.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 28, 2021)

The river near me when it hits 19' I'm getting water in the crawl space nd the most of the roads are closed.


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2021)

It's cool again this morning. At 0850 it's sunny, 58F with 90% humidity. Forecast high low of 76/50F with no real chance of rain for the next couple of days. I'm going to get the pork chop special from the diner as soon as they can stir one up for me, then as soon as I get the wife's home to her, I'm hitting the trail for a couple of days. It's been a while.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 2, 2021)

We got a good hard freeze for a few hours this morning. Another tomorrow morning. That's going to bring down the leaves.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 2, 2021)

Not too bad for the Midwest/ 41st parallel. First hard freeze maybe tonite. Had I been guerrilla growing, Oct is our finishing month and usually iffy especially last 2 weeks. This would have been a perfect year end.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

It's cold and rainy this morning. At 0910 it's raining, 49F with 87% humidity. Forecast high low of 53/44F with 100% chance of rain today, 90% tonight and 40% tomorrow. 10 day high low of 74/40F with four days of possible rain.

I have serious hiker hobble this morning. It had been too long since I've had real PUDS in my life.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 5, 2021)

We just got done with 4 nights in a row where it got below freezing. One night 25f. All the catalpa leaves fell at once and they are as big as dinner plates. Suppose to be in the 60fs for the weekend then some rain.

The ground water is so high the 3' deep ditch out front has had running water in it for two weeks after our record rainfall last month.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm calling Monday, Nov 8th my first frost of the season. It burned my squash and BIL had ice in his chicken's water bowls.

We had a little rain after supper. There is still a little in the gulf, but I think we have had most of what we're getting out of it. At 1945 it's cloudy, 66F with 83% humidity. Forecast low of 57F with 15% chance of rain tonight, and a high of 76F with 10% chance of rain tomorrow. 10 day high low of 76/39F with no days of possible rain. Coldest morning is Tuesday.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 12, 2021)

We had a hard freeze this week so I had to drain the rain barrels. Down to my last gallon when we got a half inch yesterday. But more hard freezing in two days, this time into the low 20Fs. I've got 20 gallon carboys and store some rainwater in the heated garage but that is for emergency use only! Leaves are really falling now.


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

Cold front is on the way, but it ain't here yet. At 1545 it's sunny, 80F with 35% humidity. Forecast high low of 78/50F with no chance of rain.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 13, 2021)

My my my, it was a banner day in northern Colorado today; 70s, sunny, breezy. Great weather to clean my gutters and trim limbs back from the roof.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> My my my, it was a banner day in northern Colorado today; 70s, sunny, breezy. Great weather to clean my gutters and trim limbs back from the roof.


No limbs close to the house, but I do have to clean my gutters too. We are cool tonight. 46F at 2105 on the way down to 35F by morning. Frost should be thick enough to see in the morning. I will be putting on my cuddle duds before heading out on my ramble tonight for sure.


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2021)

I woke to rain at the river this morning. The cold front has passed now, and it looks like that is all we are getting. At 0955 it's mostly cloudy, 61F with 95% humidity. Forecast high low of 72/38F with 8% chance of rain today and 0% tonight and tomorrow. Ten day high low of 72/34F with no days of possible rain. Only two days in the 70's, the rest are in the 60's. Fall like weather maybe?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2021)

Typical November weather here in the PNW. Wet and cold.


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Typical November weather here in the PNW. Wet and cold.


My niece's husband is from Washington state. He lives in Colorado now, but we got into a discussion on PNW weather patterns from a tangent off a rant (from the BIL's oldest son) about having to fake living in Walla Walla Washington to watch the Atlanta Braves because of blackouts on sports networks.


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

This morning was our coldest so far. We were at 30F. High of 62F. I worked outside most of the day and it wasn't too bad though. Not as cold tonight. Only 36F.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> My niece's husband is from Washington state. He lives in Colorado now, but we got into a discussion on PNW weather patterns from a tangent off a rant (from the BIL's oldest son) about having to fake living in Walla Walla Washington to watch the Atlanta Braves because of blackouts on sports networks.


Was he living in the Seattle area? I can see them blacking out a game if the Braves were playing the Mariners in Seattle. That kind of stuff is pretty common to black out the local market to get people to fill up the seats. 

I'm in the blackout zone for the Portland Trailblazer's but I don't watch the couple games a season that are televised for free and I'm not paying for their sports network either. In fact I could care less if the Cryblazers packed up and left town. You have to pay around $70 a month for some package and that's not something I'm willing to do to watch a bunch of overpaid jerks. I'd rather watch college ball for free.


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Was he living in the Seattle area? I can see them blacking out a game if the Braves were playing the Mariners in Seattle. That kind of stuff is pretty common to black out the local market to get people to fill up the seats.
> 
> I'm in the blackout zone for the Portland Trailblazer's but I don't watch the couple games a season that are televised for free and I'm not paying for their sports network either. In fact I could care less if the Cryblazers packed up and left town. You have to pay around $70 a month for some package and that's not something I'm willing to do to watch a bunch of overpaid jerks. I'd rather watch college ball for free.


No he lives here in NW Florida. He pays for MLB network, but when the braves play a florida team, he has to lie to the system to get the game. He was pretty upset about what he paid and what he got.


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

The weather underground station closest to the farm has gone offline. There is one in town, just 3 miles past the other one, but it runs 3-4 degrees warmer. Even really small towns have concrete I guess. But I've switched to one 4-5 miles away, that seems to be closer to my weather. That said, they screwed the pooch on this morning's forecast low. It was 26F, ten degrees colder than forecast, with a big white frost.

Tonight at 2205 it is clear, 38F with 81% humidity. Our high for the day was 69F. Forecast low is 42F (and it's already colder than that) with 7% chance of rain tonight, and a high of 72F with 7% chance of rain tomorrow. I heading out in a little while for my midnight ramble, so cuddle duds are on the menu.

Hope everyone has a good turkey day.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> The weather underground station closest to the farm has gone offline. There is one in town, just 3 miles past the other one, but it runs 3-4 degrees warmer. Even really small towns have concrete I guess. But I've switched to one 4-5 miles away, that seems to be closer to my weather. That said, they screwed the pooch on this morning's forecast low. It was 26F, ten degrees colder than forecast, with a big white frost.
> 
> Tonight at 2205 it is clear, 38F with 81% humidity. Our high for the day was 69F. Forecast low is 42F (and it's already colder than that) with 7% chance of rain tonight, and a high of 72F with 7% chance of rain tomorrow. I heading out in a little while for my midnight ramble, so cuddle duds are on the menu.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good turkey day.


Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Happy Turkey Day!


Thanks. We did our first meal Sunday with the Castle Rock crew before they went home. Today we went up to Dothan AL to our friends house for round two. Tomorrow we all gather at my work (since we are closed for the holiday, I use the big room) for the final eating.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> Thanks. We did our first meal Sunday with the Castle Rock crew before they went home. Today we went up to Dothan AL to our friends house for round two. Tomorrow we all gather at my work (since we are closed for the holiday, I use the big room) for the final eating.


Very nice! You'll have to do a lot of miles in the woods to walk off all that lol


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Very nice! You'll have to do a lot of miles in the woods to walk off all that lol


It was hard to get outside with the cold, but I got in 5 miles Thursday night and 3.5 last night. 

I am dragging this morning. Getting everything to town, getting the room setup, a couple hours of eating, then take down and cleanup, and getting it all back home was a job of work. Now we have just over a month to get the house ready for New Year's. We skipped last year, but the year before there were about 25-30 folks here. Knowing us we won't do anything until about a week before.


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

Really nice day today. At least the two minutes I've been outside so far. At 1125 it's sunny, 62F with 27% humidity. Forecast high low of 64/42F with no chance of rain. (the forecast lows have been way off so I figure it will get colder than 42)


----------



## go go kid (Nov 27, 2021)

your lucky, we have strong winds, strong enough to take the top off of our static caravan, 20ft roof 30ft away from its original home.
weve spent the day clearing all our silversmithing and stone grinding, cutting and polishing equipment to new homes ill take picx of the caravan tomorrow, were due more strong winds tonight and tomorrow. fingers crossed it wont cause any more damage


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> your lucky, we have strong winds, strong enough to take the top off of our static caravan, 20ft roof 30ft away from its original home.
> weve spent the day clearing all our silversmithing and stone grinding, cutting and polishing equipment to new homes ill take picx of the caravan tomorrow, were due more strong winds tonight and tomorrow. fingers crossed it wont cause any more damage


I feel for you. It's never fun having your shed roof in the front yard. We got lucky the first week after Micheal in that there was no rain. But it's been three years now and I've only got two of the 12 damaged sheds and barns on the farm repaired.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 28, 2021)

We broke a record high temperature today. It got up to 62°F. The average is 50° and the previous record was 59°. I was out in a t-shirt doing yard work and it's almost December. Mt Hood Meadows pushed back their opening date for skiing because they don't have any snow. It had snowed but the freezing level has really dropped lately.

Current pics 11/28/2021


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

At 2105 it's clear, 38F with 77% humidity. Forecast low is 36F, but as cold as it is this early, I figure that is way off. 

I'm heading out in a minute for my nightly walk. Will be slipping into the cuddle duds for sure tonight.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> At 2105 it's clear, 38F with 77% humidity. Forecast low is 36F, but as cold as it is this early, I figure that is way off.
> 
> I'm heading out in a minute for my nightly walk. Will be slipping into the cuddle duds for sure tonight.


It was cold for a couple of days last week and then back to warm days and mild nights around here. Fuckin' creepy; it's like I should be in New Mexico, eating Hatch Chiles instead of northern Colorado.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> It was cold for a couple of days last week and then back to warm days and mild nights around here. Fuckin' creepy; it's like I should be in New Mexico, eating Hatch Chiles instead of northern Colorado.


Same here. It's the first day of winter and it's 54°F and sunny. It's supposed to get close to 60°F today. In a couple hours I'll be out in a t-shirt mowing the lawn and doing other yardwork.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Same here. It's the first day of winter and it's 54°F and sunny. It's supposed to get close to 60°F today. In a couple hours I'll be out in a t-shirt mowing the lawn and doing other yardwork.


Technically the first day of winter is the 21st of December but nitpicks aside, I agree that things are staying strangely warm far later than they should.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Technically the first day of winter is the 21st of December but nitpicks aside, I agree that things are staying strangely warm far later than they should.


I was just going by what they were saying on the Weather Channel this morning.

I see that there is a meteorological which is December 1st and an astronomical which is December 21st the winter solstice. But yeah it's crazy warm for this time of year.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I was just going by what they were saying on the Weather Channel this morning.
> 
> I see that there is a meteorological which is December 1st and an astronomical which is December 21st the winter solstice. But yeah it's crazy warm for this time of year.


I'm starting to wonder about those wacky kids down at the Weather Channel; first they start naming storms as if they're an official government agency and now they're playing with the calendar...


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Technically the first day of winter is the 21st of December. . . . . . . .


And my next scheduled hair cut. I've cut my own hair since 1983, and about three months is the right length of time between trims, so I just do it on the change of the seasons.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2021)

Today was 73F in Denver, that tied a record set in 1973. More record warmth expected the rest of this week.

For the record, I'm seeing NWS Twitter accounts calling today the first day of "meteorological winter" so it must be a thing. TIL...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> And my next scheduled hair cut. I've cut my own hair since 1983, and about three months is the right length of time between trims, so I just do it on the change of the seasons.


I too, am overdue.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I too, am overdue.


I started shaving my head years ago when my hair started thinning out. I sure don't miss it.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I started shaving my head years ago when my hair started thinning out. I sure don't miss it.


About half of it is gray now but it's still all there so I'm guilt tripped into keeping it lol


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2021)

I just started getting a little gray in my hair. But my beard is all white at this point. Most years I grow a winter beard between Winter Solstice and Spring Equinox. Every spring when I shave several folks tell me how young it makes me look. lol


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2021)

The warm weather has made it to me. We are going to be in the 70's all week. At 0820 it's partly cloudy, 59F with 97% humidity. (fog is just now clearing) Today's forecast high low is 76/48F with no chance of rain. The plan for the day is to get down to the riverfield and do some bushhogging this morning. Last few days I was going to do it after lunch, but my nap got in the way.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> I just started getting a little gray in my hair. But my beard is all white at this point. Most years I grow a winter beard between Winter Solstice and Spring Equinox. Every spring when I shave several folks tell me how young it makes me look. lol


Yeah my beard has some speckling to it if I let it grow.



injinji said:


> The warm weather has made it to me. We are going to be in the 70's all week. At 0820 it's partly cloudy, 59F with 97% humidity. (fog is just now clearing) Today's forecast high low is 76/48F with no chance of rain. The plan for the day is to get down to the riverfield and do some bushhogging this morning. Last few days I was going to do it after lunch, but my nap got in the way.


We just had 4 days of record high temps. It got up to 63°F yesterday but we're going to cool down over the next week but still above average. The freezing level is still high and no snow on the mountain. The skiers are not getting the snow they need. It's 45° at Timberline lodge. They should have feet of snow right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yeah my beard has some speckling to it if I let it grow.
> 
> 
> 
> We just had 4 days of record high temps. It got up to 63°F yesterday but we're going to cool down over the next week but still above average. The freezing level is still high and no snow on the mountain. The skiers are not getting the snow they need. It's 45° at Timberline lodge. They should have feet of snow right now.


The word is drought. We'll be seeing a lot of that word this winter.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 3, 2021)

Still no snow here in maine at 44lat the mountains are getting a little but its cold enough for them to make snow so the skiers are out. Warm and rainy early next week so much for winter saving a bunch on plowing.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

thumper60 said:


> Still no snow here in maine at 44lat the mountains are getting a little but its cold enough for them to make snow so the skiers are out. Warm and rainy early next week so much for winter saving a bunch on plowing.


Someone on here makes their living removing snow. I can't remember who it is now, but they have to be worried about this trend.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> Someone on here makes their living removing snow. I can't remember who it is now, but they have to be worried about this trend.


Shit theres no drivers any more, I live on a private dirt way couple hundred yds long i payed the plow guy 3 times last yr few more winters like this nobody going to own plows i snow blow around the house i used that once last yr last few yrs all we get here is slush mountians and up north still get plenty of snow.


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

It was steamy this morning. It got up to 74F before the rain moved through about an hour ago. Now at 1255 it's cloudy, 68F with 88% humidity. Forecast low of 50F with 15% chance of rain tonight. But just looking outside, most of the rain has moved to the south of me.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 8, 2021)

Weather experts forecast is powdery mildew combined with either drought, deluge or wildfires and heavy Covid spore concentrations. They say it will also be raining bullets in
many parts of the country.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2021)

Between a dry spring and a very warm and late fall, Denver has apparently broken its record for most consecutive days without snow. 

Up north from them a bit, we got a flurry in October that left a crust on cars but not on the ground, so I don't know if that counts.

We had _rain_ in October, November AND in December but not much of that, either.

We get small amounts of moisture but mostly just cold weather from the northwest. To get dumped on, Colorado's Front Range needs to get an "upslope" weather condition, where the front comes from the south and east. That moist Gulf air sweeping up and slamming into the Rockies will squeeze a lot of water and past blizzards have easily dumped as much as 3 feet but they are increasingly rare these days.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

Another hot one. We may get a record high today. At 940 it's cloudy, 76F with 88% humidity. Forecast high low of 79/53F with 40% chance of rain today and 60% tonight.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

I feel for these folks.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> We get small amounts of moisture but mostly just cold weather from the northwest.


There's some stuff headed your way right now from here in the NW. It woke me up last night from the wind and rain. It's still pretty sporty out right now. I went out front and the neighbor across the streets blow up Santa is gone. The one at the house next door is on the other side of their yard in some bushes.



injinji said:


> I feel for these folks.


Terrible situation. I was watching the Weather Channel and they were tracking the tornadoes with pictures immediately after they passed through some areas. They do a pretty good job getting out the warning with all the technology available today and the ability to identify tornadoes that touch down from the debris showing up on the radar. If I lived in that region I'd be glued to the television when those violent storms roll through.

Saddened by the loss of life and devastation the people are going through right now.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> There's some stuff headed your way right now from here in the NW. It woke me up last night from the wind and rain. It's still pretty sporty out right now. I went out front and the neighbor across the streets blow up Santa is gone. The one at the house next door is on the other side of their yard in some bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've lived in places that get a lot of tornadoes and fuck that noise.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

I walked early tonight because rain was forecast for 2200. I got in a little after that, and it did sprinkle on me, but it waited to really rain until I got to the house. At 2305 there is light rain, 72F with 98% humidity. Forecast low of 60F with 80% chance of rain tonight, and a high of 70F with 50% chance of rain tomorrow.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 21, 2021)

Woke up to this on Sunday. It melted in a couple hours.


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

It was cold and rainy early this morning. At 1045 it's cloudy, 45F with 94% humidity. Forecast high low of 51/39F with 20% chance of rain for the rest of the day and 10% tonight.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2021)

Well the west is getting some serious precipitation and fortunately much of that is falling as snow in the mountains. California is getting more than they can handle at once in some places.

We're supposed to get a couple inches of snow here and the Governor has declared a State of Emergency. Which is pretty ridiculous. 

“Anywhere between 1 to 4 inches of snow possible through Sunday night,” said Daniel Hartsock, a meteorologist with the National Weather Service in Portland."









Gov. Kate Brown declares winter weather state of emergency: ‘I urge all Oregonians to make a plan’


Gov. Kate Brown said heavy snow and sustained subfreezing temperatures are expected to result “in critical transportation failures and disruptions to power and communications infrastructure.”




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well the west is getting some serious precipitation and fortunately much of that is falling as snow in the mountains. California is getting more than they can handle at once in some places.
> 
> We're supposed to get a couple inches of snow here and the Governor has declared a State of Emergency. Which is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I saw on the news that there was flooding. Stay safe.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2021)

Solstice update; at 41.3 degrees north, daylight length was 9 hours 12 minutes. I get SAD, or seasonal affective disorder and it's worst between now and about April. I'm doing various therapies this year to try to interrupt it.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2021)

Today's climatic conditions in northern Colorado;

IT FUCKING RAINED. At 5000' on December 24th. We have yet to have appreciable snowfall this year.


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

We have a new cleaning lady. Me and her washed the siding along the porch this afternoon and never got cold. In fact, at 1355 it's sunny, 72F with 49% humidity. Forecast high low of 72/50F with no real chance of rain until Thursday.

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas. Looks like we will not be making our annual trip to our friend's house in Dothan Al. Due to a combination of Omicron fears and the wife having more bad leg days of late. An hour trip takes the stuffing out of her, and we have our new year's day gathering coming up fast, so lots of work to be done this next week.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> I saw on the news that there was flooding. Stay safe.


There's no flooding where I'm at. That's all south in California.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 24, 2021)

2 ice storms in the last 10days i miss deep snow! pic of my dirt rd mud season cant come quick enough need cleats to walk anywhere .Merry Christmas larry great sifting weather!


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

I like those spikes Boomer. I'm a full time Croc wearer now, so I need something like that if I encounter icy trails. (not that that is an issue around here)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2021)

Well there's an inch of snow on the ground. 

It's funny watching the local news make it out to be the apocalypse. They have the mobile crews out in force driving around. It can't be that bad if they're driving around. And they have other reporters reporting from various locations with cars zipping past right and left on basically clear roads since the slow is already turning to slush. It's breaking news when a snowflake falls from the sky in the winter.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

Another hot one. We had fog early, but at 1020 it's sunny, 74F with 79% humidity. Forecast high low of 76/58F with no chance of rain. 

I'm headed down to the graveyard for the biannual grass cutting. I mowed one charge worth yesterday. Will take about 3 1/2 charges to finish.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well there's an inch of snow on the ground.
> 
> It's funny watching the local news make it out to be the apocalypse. They have the mobile crews out in force driving around. It can't be that bad if they're driving around. And they have other reporters reporting from various locations with cars zipping past right and left on basically clear roads since the slow is already turning to slush. It's breaking news when a snowflake falls from the sky in the winter.


Two reasons for this; 

First, the local news doesn't do actual news anymore, they just read scripts sent them from corporate headquarters. From a corporate entity like Sinclair Broadcasting, you can imagine the relative weight of facts vs spin in these missives.

Second, because they don't have anything substantive to say (see above), they have to fill those minutes between national "headlines" and "public interest" (read "marketing for local business") with something, so that means inanities like treating an inch of snow as if it's the blizzard of the century.

Small wonder their viewership and ratings are falling like rocks.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2021)

Finally seasonal weather in northern Colorado; upper 40s for a high, now dropping as a front comes through, 24mph gusts, maybe a bit of snow tomorrow.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> . . . . . . . I'm headed down to the graveyard for the biannual grass cutting. . . . . .


Semiannual grass cutting. Although to hear Mamma's friend tell it, I only cut the grass every other year.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 27, 2021)

Life is tough eh. -33C the last couple days and another 6" of snow in the last week to make about a foot in the yard. My brass monkey lost his balls years ago. 

Usually don't get those temps until after the new year but we've been getting less snow every year for a while now.

Won't have to worry about the lawn until late May, maybe June if we're flooded again. Damn highway dept still never came and cleared the ditch up down the road so may need to block the culvert again this spring. *sigh*


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2021)

We got a low of 18F this morning. Almost cold enough to store beer outside.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 27, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Two reasons for this;
> 
> First, the local news doesn't do actual news anymore, they just read scripts sent them from corporate headquarters. From a corporate entity like Sinclair Broadcasting, you can imagine the relative weight of facts vs spin in these missives.
> 
> ...


You nailed it.

I only watch the local morning news because of a couple cute news and weather ladies. Other than that I usually just go to the websites and read the stories that interest me.


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You nailed it.
> 
> I only watch the local morning news because of a couple cute news and weather ladies. . . . . . . . .


There was a really cute weather girl at channel 13 in Panama City, but she didn't stay around long. Right now there is a lady doing weather on channel 7 that must weigh 250 pounds. She has to be family, because there are not a lot of fat weather girls.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> There was a really cute weather girl at channel 13 in Panama City, but she didn't stay around long. Right now there is a lady doing weather on channel 7 that must weigh 250 pounds. She has to be family, because there are not a lot of fat weather girls.


The cute ones with bigger boobs move to bigger stations in bigger markets with bigger salaries.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 28, 2021)

It doesn't get light until a little after 7:00 am but with the snow I don't need a flash. Took this at 5:00 am.

I'm not a fan of the snow. If I want snow I'd rather drive an hour to Mt Hood.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You nailed it.
> 
> I only watch the local morning news because of a couple cute news and weather ladies. Other than that I usually just go to the websites and read the stories that interest me.


More bullshit propaganda masquerading as news on local "news" channels;






This is just sickening and it's what our local news has become in the era of monopolization of information.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2021)

Looks like 30s for highs the rest of the week and maybe snow Friday night in northern Colorado.

Maybe.

The Colorado mountains are 98% of normal for today's date but the season is still young.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 28, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Looks like 30s for highs the rest of the week and maybe snow Friday night in northern Colorado.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> The Colorado mountains are 98% of normal for today's date but the season is still young.


You should be getting some cooler weather. Tomorrow should be the lowest here from this current weather front and it's moving east. Upper teens and then overnight lows in the mid 20's for a few days. By Sunday the overnight lows will be well above freezing. 

That cold air that dropped down from Alaska over the pacific ocean is moving east so we're going to warm up here on the west coast but you should see that arctic air dipping down from the north. Then the precipitation from the west will hit that cold air and you'll be seeing lots of snow. 

Have fun.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You should be getting some cooler weather. Tomorrow should be the lowest here from this current weather front and it's moving east. Upper teens and then overnight lows in the mid 20's for a few days. By Sunday the overnight lows will be well above freezing.
> 
> That cold air that dropped down from Alaska over the pacific ocean is moving east so we're going to warm up here on the west coast but you should see that arctic air dipping down from the north. Then the precipitation from the west will hit that cold air and you'll be seeing lots of snow.
> 
> Have fun.


We need every damn snowflake we can get. Climate change is a bitch.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Dec 28, 2021)

injinji said:


> I feel for these folks.


if you live in that area they need people to load smalls in trucks!


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> if you live in that area they need people to load smalls in trucks!


No, I'm down here in NW Florida. I saw on the news were a local crew of linemen had gone up. Lord knows after Hurricane Michael we had help from all over.


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

It's been spitting and sputtering all day. Not a ton of rain, but not any sunshine either. At 1430 it's cloudy, 76F with 86% humidity. Forecast high low of 76/69F with 35% chance of rain today, 50% tonight and 60% tomorrow.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2021)

Oregon’s smallest, southernmost glacier has disappeared, observers say


The Cascades have grown significantly warmer overall thanks to climate change. The summer average has risen between 2 and 3 degrees Fahrenheit since the early 1990s.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

Another crazy hot day. We had a passing shower, but it really didn't cool things off. At 1230 it's cloudy, 81F with 81% humidity. Forecast high low of 9/68F with 30% chance of rain today, 30% tonight and 25% tomorrow.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> Another crazy hot day. We had a passing shower, but it really didn't cool things off. At 1230 it's cloudy, 81F with 81% humidity. Forecast high low of 9/68F with 30% chance of rain today, 30% tonight and 25% tomorrow.


Talk about extremes. We are forecast to go down to -39 tonight with a wind chill of -48. 

I couldn't survive outside at either of our places for very long.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 30, 2021)

Lucky just a lite breeze  I have burned my face a few times on a sled in those temps just a small leak.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Talk about extremes. We are forecast to go down to -39 tonight with a wind chill of -48. View attachment 5057021
> 
> I couldn't survive outside at either of our places for very long.


I must ask where is this frozen Hell.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> Another crazy hot day. We had a passing shower, but it really didn't cool things off. At 1230 it's cloudy, 81F with 81% humidity. Forecast high low of 9/68F with 30% chance of rain today, 30% tonight and 25% tomorrow.


Ya looks like spring weather my brother just missed that twister in AL last night.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I must ask where is this frozen Hell.


Northern Alberta up around Peace River. Got an acreage a ways out of there.

I worked in the oil patch for a lot of years and trying to load a water truck at -52 is not as much fun as you think but I got 'er done!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Northern Alberta up around Peace River. Got an acreage a ways out of there.
> 
> I worked in the oil patch for a lot of years and trying to load a water truck at -52 is not as much fun as you think but I got 'er done!


Yeah thanks I’ll stay in the desert. I’d rather fight 122 degrees than minus 39.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 30, 2021)

Just after New Years we're supposed to hit -42°C overnight. 500Km South of @OldMedUser . Stop sending your crappy weather here. We're happy with our current -27°C that feels like -34°C.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 30, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Just after New Years we're supposed to hit -42°C overnight. 500Km South of @OldMedUser . Stop sending your crappy weather here. We're happy with our current -27°C that feels like -34°C.


I must say that is excellent dry sift weather.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Yeah thanks I’ll stay in the desert. I’d rather fight 122 degrees than minus 39.


I just melt in the heat and get physically sick as a dog. 80F at 80% humidity and I melt like the wicked witch of the West. I grew up on the wet coast near Vancouver and hitting 80 was rare if it ever happened but I used to tell people, these aren't freckles they're rust spots. 

Feel sorry for a lot of BC. They're getting a lot of this polar vortex weather and they aren't used to it at all. Bit of snow in Vancouver and it's like the bumper car ride at the fairs. Fires all summer with record breaking floods this fall that totally knocked out travel all thru BC and is still a hell of a mess. All major and minor highways washed out in multiple places and I left there about 3 weeks before it went to shit. Now the polar vortex on top of it all. If there is a god he's some pissed at BC. lol

Thing about the cold is you can bundle up to keep warm but when it's hot you can only strip off so much in polite company and working outside when it's hot is just f'n cruel. I got all the arctic work gear for working rigs and never once got frostbite tho damn near froze to death a couple times. Not a bad way to go if it ever comes to that. Just get sleepy and stop shivering then feel really warm. Fade to black.


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I must say that is excellent dry sift weather.


I haven't done any dry sifting, but it sounds like a pretty good idear actually. Yesterday I was contemplating sparking up the BBQ for some chuck burgers, but decided against it. As did my Wife.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 30, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I haven't done any dry sifting, but it sounds like a pretty good idear actually. Yesterday I was contemplating sparking up the BBQ for some chuck burgers, but decided against it. As did my Wife.


I like doing my dry sift in the winter in the mud room next to the mancave. We don't let it freeze in there but like now it's just +5C so the trichs are nice and hard so they don't gum up the screens. Going to be soaking everything in naphtha now and making it all into oils and edibles. Just a few of the top colas cured for smoking. Saves so much trimming and time and pain with my arthritic hands..


----------



## xtsho (Dec 30, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Finally seasonal weather in northern Colorado; upper 40s for a high, now dropping as a front comes through, 24mph gusts, maybe a bit of snow tomorrow.


What the hell is going on out there? I come home turn on the television and see wildfires destroying houses around Boulder. It's almost January. It's crazy. 

You OK?


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2021)

thumper60 said:


> Ya looks like spring weather my brother just missed that twister in AL last night.


Hot weather in winter is always scary down south. We've been really lucky here on the sandhill since Michael. Lots of rain, but no real dangerous storms.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What the hell is going on out there? I come home turn on the television and see wildfires destroying houses around Boulder. It's almost January. It's crazy.
> 
> You OK?


My crew is in Castle Rock. I had to google to see where it was, but luckily it's south of Denver.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> My crew is in Castle Rock. I had to google to see where it was, but luckily it's south of Denver.


When I first saw the video of the fire on the weather channel I assumed it was Australia or someplace then I noticed the caption saying Boulder CO. I thought it was a mistake at first. What a horrible situation.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year everybody. We are getting ready for our gathering. Since we skipped last year, it's been two years since we had folks (other than family) over. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone, but also will be glad when they are all gone.

At 1000 it's partly cloudy, 79F with 77% humidity. Forecast high low of 80/70F with 10% chance of rain today, 25% tonight and 100% tomorrow.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2022)

Last night we had our first real thunderstorms in a couple months. There was 25-30 mph winds. I was staying at the riverhouse and we lost power for an hour or so. The rain had passed, so I decided to walk. Big mistake, as the rain was just taking a break. I had only got about a quarter mile, so I didn't put on my raingear. I just hoofed it back as fast as I could, then hung my clothes to dry.

Still really windy this morning, about 10mph with 20 mph gusts. At 0845 it's cloudy, 38F (33F wc) with 72% humidity. Forecast high low of 50/33F with no chance of rain.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

We had a pretty good frost this morning. I have about a dozen spring crop plants out and this will be their first one.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2022)

Lots of rain here. After a week of freezing temps and low elevation snow the temp has warmed up. The rain combined with the rapid snow melt is bringing flooding to some areas. But it looks like it's going to dry up this weekend so we'll get a break from the rain and even some sunshine. Then the rain returns.


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2022)

I got my longleaf pine tree seedlings in. Misty rain run me out of the field this afternoon. I made up a little of the lost time tonight. I marked my row with lights, and it worked pretty good. But the fog was so thick I got about as wet tonight as this afternoon. I have help tomorrow through the weekend, so I'm hoping to get them all planted by the time I have to leave for work on Monday.

At 0015 it's cloudy, 53F with 79% humidity. Forecast low of 38F with no chance of rain.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2022)

Still raining. Looks like they got hit pretty bad up north in Washington. Flooding shut down I-5. Winter storm hatcher is heading east and it's bringing a lot of moisture with it.









Nearly 2 dozen people rescued from floodwaters in Lewis County


LEWIS COUNTY, Wash. (KPTV) - Nearly two dozen people were rescued from high waters in Lewis County Friday after heavy rains and snow melt caused severe flooding in the area.




www.kptv.com


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> What the hell is going on out there? I come home turn on the television and see wildfires destroying houses around Boulder. It's almost January. It's crazy.
> 
> You OK?


Hey, sorry to keep you hanging for so long! I'm fine. It was a relatively small fire, especially considering it took out nearly 1000 structures.

"Fire will find a way"... Especially when the wind comes up.

I feel really badly for those people. Many of those residents were scientists at NOAA or NCAR or CU Boulder or any of several other weather related research facilities in the area.

No one has to tell them about climate change; they're the ones trying their damnedest to get the word out to the rest of us! No one deserves to lose everything they own to a fire; I know, it's happened to me.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Still raining. Looks like they got hit pretty bad up north in Washington. Flooding shut down I-5. Winter storm hatcher is heading east and it's bringing a lot of moisture with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's King Tide season so everyone on the cost gets a sneak peak at what area level rise is gonna bring in the years to come. Pretty scary shit.

I'm not buying beachfront property to retire; I'm getting a boat!


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> . . . . . . . . . .. I'm not buying beachfront property to retire; I'm getting a boat!


I'll just stay here an hour from the coast, waiting for the beach to come to me.


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

Some cold windy days here. I've been out in it everyday planting pine trees. I'm not as quick as I was. 4-5 days in, we have planted about 1400 of the 2000 trees. But I have had shit at work everyday, so only getting in half days of planting. One more day of work, then I can spend all day on them.

At 2150 it's clear, 42F with 70% humidity. Forecast low of 36F.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 13, 2022)

Yesterday was 60°F and sunny. Today it's upper 40's and rain. It's supposed to be dry and warm this weekend. I need to spray the fruit trees so this will be a good opportunity to do that at least. I don't want any peach leaf curl this spring. 

I'm doing the DIY spray I made last year. No spendy commercial products for me. The commercial products failed yet my DIY solutions worked. And at a mere fraction of the cost.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2022)

Today's high here in northern Front Range Colorado was 48 at 8 am. It's now 38, snow flurries alternating with sunshine. Wind from the north 25, gusts to 35.

Wyoming apparently got lonely and decided to pay us a visit.


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2022)

A nice day today. It got into the 60's. I spent eight days this week planting trees. Wrapped it up this afternoon. 2K down. 2K coming next Thursday. I need to do a little more mowing between now and then.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> A nice day today. It got into the 60's. I spent eight days this week planting trees. Wrapped it up this afternoon. 2K down. 2K coming next Thursday. I need to do a little more mowing between now and then.
> 
> View attachment 5067174


So how many years do you think they'll get before the next hurricane blows them down? I don't want to come across as insensitive but that's the world we're living in now.


----------



## Hairybuds (Jan 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> Some cold windy days here. I've been out in it everyday planting pine trees. I'm not as quick as I was. 4-5 days in, we have planted about 1400 of the 2000 trees. But I have had shit at work everyday, so only getting in half days of planting. One more day of work, then I can spend all day on them.
> 
> At 2150 it's clear, 42F with 70% humidity. Forecast low of 36F.
> 
> View attachment 5065180


Reminds me of my planting days, nude women, songs around the camp fire and long days


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> So how many years do you think they'll get before the next hurricane blows them down? I don't want to come across as insensitive but that's the world we're living in now.


It depends on how old they are when the blow comes. Cousins had little trees when Michael came though and they are kicking ass now. But at 61, a little pinestraw money is the only economic return I expect from them. When we built the house the original trees were about knee high. We got so excited when they grew high enough to block the view of the back yard from the road. We are looking forward to that again.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

Hairybuds said:


> Reminds me of my planting days, nude women, songs around the camp fire and long days


I wish the days were longer. 10 hours 15 minutes of daylight is what I'm working with. That is why it was so aggravating to have to work two extra days last week.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> I wish the days were longer. 10 hours 15 minutes of daylight is what I'm working with. That is why it was so aggravating to have to work two extra days last week.


Less than that up here just north of the 40th...

The biggest thing I fight in the winter without a doubt is SAD, or Seasonal Affective Disorder.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Less than that up here just north of the 40th...
> 
> The biggest thing I fight in the winter without a doubt is SAD, or Seasonal Affective Disorder.


Yea, we get a little payback for the relatively short days in summer with not so short days in winter. I was able to see to work past 1700 this week. Not that long ago at 1630 it was too dark to see.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

The rain has got here, .41 inches so far. I'm really stoked about the trees getting a good drenching. 

At 1930 it's raining, 56F with 98% humidity. Our high low today was 70/37F. Forecast low of 42F with 100% chance of rain tonight. Tomorrows high will be 42F.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Less than that up here just north of the 40th...
> 
> The biggest thing I fight in the winter without a doubt is SAD, or Seasonal Affective Disorder.


My indoor lighting really helps me with that.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 16, 2022)

10 below 0 again this morning wind chills are running 20-40 below 3 days straight now 8-12 ins of snow coming in tonight.


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2022)

It's been a windy, raw day here. I finished the mowing at the graveyard and most likely will bushhog a little bit before it starts cooling off too much. At 1355 it's cloudy, 50F with 66% humidity. Forecast high low of 48/34F with no chance of rain.

This was a couple hours ago. There were lots of black clouds, but they were to the south.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2022)

thumper60 said:


> 10 below 0 again this morning wind chills are running 20-40 below 3 days straight now 8-12 ins of snow coming in tonight.


Good for staying in and working on the grow, right?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 16, 2022)

thumper60 said:


> My indoor lighting really helps me with that.


Dude they're a fucking lifesaver, not even exaggerating.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 17, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Good for staying in and working on the grow, right?


Frost bite in 10 minutes with those wind chills its going to feel like summer when it gets above freezeing again in a week or 2 LOL. low 80s in the grow i would be twacked with out it.


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2022)

A very pretty day here. It got down to 29F but warmed up in a hurry. I got out about 1030 and flagged a few rows for planting the trees coming in Thursday. I over dressed and had to shuck after just a half hour. 

At 1305 it's sunny, 57F with 43% humidity. Forecast high low of 57/33F with almost no chance of rain until Thursday. It may be Saturday before I get started on the trees.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

54°F, 84% humidity, light rain. It's supposed to stop raining this afternoon and then we're looking at a week of dry weather with daytime highs in the low 50's and nighttime lows in the low-mid 30's.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Less than that up here just north of the 40th...
> 
> The biggest thing I fight in the winter without a doubt is SAD, or Seasonal Affective Disorder.


I don't have SAD in the winter. Instead I have Affective Disorder year round. It's not seasonal.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I don't have SAD in the winter. Instead I have Affective Disorder year round. It's not seasonal.


The treatment is to smoke more weed. Here is a helpful tutorial I found online;


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2022)

The freeways are parking lots this morning, thanks to a third straight day of freezing temperatures mixed with drizzle and snow.

I guess they gotta do the winter thing sometime...


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> The freeways are parking lots this morning, thanks to a third straight day of freezing temperatures mixed with drizzle and snow.
> 
> I guess they gotta do the winter thing sometime...


News crews on every freeway overpass acting like it's armageddon?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> News crews on every freeway overpass acting like it's armageddon?


I dunno; I'm not out in it and I don't watch TV news lol

But they gotta fill up that "news" time somehow if they're not actually going to report on anything lol


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I dunno; I'm not out in it and I don't watch TV news lol
> 
> But they gotta fill up that "news" time somehow if they're not actually going to report on anything lol


If there's a single snowflake they have all the spots staked out around here. You'd think a comet was going to crash into earth and destroy mankind the way they dramatize things.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> If there's a single snowflake they have all the spots staked out around here. You'd think a comet was going to crash into earth and destroy mankind the way they dramatize things.


They're not allowed to do news anymore; it costs to much money and might piss off a potential advertiser...

Yeah, that's cynical but I've seen far too much concrete evidence this is true.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

We had rain all afternoon, so I got out after supper and planted trees. Kind of windy, but not too bad. I got about 200 planted.

At 0125 it's cloudy, 45F with 90% humidity. Forecast low of 40F with 50% chance of rain tonight, and 80% tomorrow. Lows of 28F for Sunday and Monday mornings.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2022)

My county's EMS Facebook page just put out a post that they got more slip n fall and car accident calls in one morning from the ice than they usually get in a month.

So yeah, it was slick...


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

A great day for tree planting. At 1300 it's cloudy, 44F with 88% humidity. Forecast high low of 47/27F with no rain until Tuesday.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> A great day for tree planting. At 1300 it's cloudy, 44F with 88% humidity. Forecast high low of 47/27F with no rain until Tuesday.


44F and 88% RH at sea level? Blech! Better you than me, buddy!


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> 44F and 88% RH at sea level? Blech! Better you than me, buddy!


My feet were cold, and when the wind really kicked up, I could feel it on my face, but I would actually get too hot when the wind laid. You always hope for cold wet weather when you are planting trees.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2022)

Today was mid 40s, sunny and humidity nowhere near 80%, likely not even 40%. A lovely day for a walk.


----------



## injinji (Jan 26, 2022)

We got near 60F today, but the wind made it one of the coldest days yet for tree planting. At least early.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2022)

20 below 0 this morning lucky no wind.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2022)

25F and snowing lightly. Forecast high is a whopping 28. Then 11 for a low tonight. Next few days are supposed to be mid 40s. Heat wave!


----------



## xtsho (Jan 27, 2022)

Sunny and in the 40's here. It's been dropping below freezing at night. The damn Hummingbirds were pissed this morning when I went out. The feeder was frozen solid so I warmed it up in hot water and they were swarming when I went back out with it ready for them to feed.

Looks like dry until Saturday night then a couple days of showers and then more dry days. The snowpack accumulation in the cascades has slowed down. If we don't get some significant precipitation falling as snow in the next month we're looking at another year of dry conditions and low snow melt due to lack of snow.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> 25F and snowing lightly. Forecast high is a whopping 28. Then 11 for a low tonight. Next few days are supposed to be mid 40s. Heat wave!


we havent hit the freezing mark here in 3 weeks 40 would feel like summer to me big snow maker headed this way for the weekend.


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2022)

Today has been our warmest day in a while. It got up to 62F before it started cooling off. At 1440 it's mostly cloudy, 53F with 51% humidity. Forecast low of 28F tonight and 24F tomorrow night. I'm glad I got the trees finished.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

Today was our nicest day in a long time. The wife and I went down to the riverhouse and walked to the creek. The guys brought a dozer down last weekend and have done some road work. It looks good.

At 1430 it's sunny, 68F with 38% humidity. Forecast high low of 68/49F with no chance of rain until Friday.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 1, 2022)

First maybe only big snow of the season due Thurs, winter storm Landon. Not really been too bad of a winter for the Midwest
​


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2022)

Light snow today in northern Colorado, only now getting just cold enough to stick. I don't think it will amount to much accumulation, though.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2022)

Careful what you wish for...

This morning's low in northern Colorado was -9 with a dew point of -6, which meant beautiful tiny ice crystals glinting in the sunlight as I went outside to get the front door unstuck where it had FROZEN SHUT! The sliding glass back door has also frozen but I was able to get it loose with a hair dryer and patience.

It's currently a balmy zero with a forecast high of 17 today. That combined with the 10" of snow we got yesterday makes it a winter wonderland- if you're a penguin!


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2022)

Very warm here this morning, but windy as hell. The wife and I walked the firebreak around the pines this morning, and it was howling. The front has been about 50 miles to the west since yesterday. At 1100 it's cloudy/windy, 70F with 74% humidity. (wind 11mph with gust of 1 Forecast high low of 75/64F with a 15% chance of rain today, 90% tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm not complaining.


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2022)

We had rain yesterday afternoon through early evening. Been more sun than not today. At 1400 it's fair, 54F with 44% humidity. Forecast high low of 56/30F with no chance of rain until Thursday of next week.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 9, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


He did lose them...


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 9, 2022)

Nothing so dramatic as that to report here. Just mostly sunny skies and temperatures into the upper 50s. It was a nice day to sit outside!


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2022)

It was a nice day here. Cold start, 28F at 0630, but 65F at 1600. I worked on the deck at the riverhouse today. My helper left last March, so I had let it sit almost a year before getting back to it. There was ripping and getting ripped involved.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> It was a nice day here. Cold start, 28F at 0630, but 65F at 1600. I worked on the deck at the riverhouse today. My helper left last March, so I had let it sit almost a year before getting back to it. There was ripping and getting ripped involved.
> 
> View attachment 5082868


Getting ripped is a prerequisite.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 11, 2022)

About 47°F right now. The sun is out. It's taken until late afternoon the last few days for the fog/low clouds to burn off. Nice to look out and see the sunrise. It's supposed to get into the low 60's later this afternoon. I'm planting some peas in the garden today.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2022)

Starting to snow here. Light breeze. It's supposed to drop to 15 overnight.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


>


Intermittent rain showers... of lead and steel.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 11, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Starting to snow here. Light breeze. It's supposed to drop to 15 overnight.


We had our snow the day after Christmas. Unless something drastic happens with the weather it's looking like winters about over here in Portland. That's the good thing about being so close to the coast. We get that push from the pacific that keeps most of that arctic air to the east of us.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2022)

Good Saturday morning. It's cloudy and warm on the sandhill today. At 0950 it's mostly cloudy, 60F with 61% humidity. Forecast high low of 69/46F with no chance of rain until Thursday.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2022)

Another beautiful sunny morning. A little chilly but we'll get up to 60°F today. It was 63°F yesterday. I was mowing the backyard in a t-shirt. Rain and clouds return tomorrow but temps will be in the 50's and overnight temps will stay warmer with the cloud cover. I'm planting some radishes and peas today.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 14, 2022)

Well after a decent stretch of dry days with the last 3 beeing sunny and setting record highs we're back into a pattern of clouds and drizzle with a few sunbreaks here and there for the foreseeable future. I got a bunch of yard work done at least. We need the precipitation and it looks like we'll get a foot or so of snow in the cascades and even a little at the higher elevations of the coast range. Fortunately nothing but rain here in the city.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

Yesterday in northern Colorado it was so nice that I was overly warm in a light jacket.

We now have the climate of northern New Mexico.

Today is nearly as warm, light breeze and mostly sunny. In mid February. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2022)

It was pretty nice here too. I've been digging holes to transplant citrus trees and blueberry bushes into, (next Monday and Tuesday are the best days to transplant this month) As luck would have it, I have to work both days, so I'm getting as much done ahead of time as I can. 

It did get up into the low 60's in the afternoon, I still wore my cuddle duds this morning when I was out there. Tomorrow is going to be near 70F.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2022)

injinji said:


> It was pretty nice here too. I've been digging holes to transplant citrus trees and blueberry bushes into, (next Monday and Tuesday are the best days to transplant this month) As luck would have it, I have to work both days, so I'm getting as much done ahead of time as I can.
> 
> It did get up into the low 60's in the afternoon, I still wore my cuddle duds this morning when I was out there. Tomorrow is going to be near 70F.


Why are next Monday and Tuesday best for planting?


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Why are next Monday and Tuesday best for planting?


Those days are the best for transplanting because of the moon. The farmer's almanac only lists the best 2-3 days per moon cycle. But in a tight I will transplant on any good planting day.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice and bright day here. At 0820 it's sunny, 44F with 83% humidity. Forecast high low of 69/48F with the chance of rain being pushed back to late Thursday night or early Friday morning.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> Those days are the best for transplanting because of the moon. The farmer's almanac only lists the best 2-3 days per moon cycle. But in a tight I will transplant on any good planting day.


Wish I knew why the moon mattered. That's not full moon, is it?

Just looked; full moon is tomorrow.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

Chilly this morning but warming up to the mid 50s by this afternoon. Cloudy, some precip tomorrow but it hasn't decided whether it will be rain or snow. In Colorado. In February.

FFS


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Wish I knew why the moon mattered. That's not full moon, is it?


It's based on thousands of years of observations. Not to sure on the why. But the general rules are plant above ground crops when the moon is waxing (from new moon to full moon) and below ground crops when the moon is waning (from full moon to new moon).

We always called it planting by the moon signs. Like when the moon is in the breast (cancer) and waxing, it's the best days to plant for above ground crops. I used to chart it myself. Now I just click on the website. 









Gardening by the Moon | Planting Calendar


This planting calendar helps you pick the best days for gardening tasks based a 200-year-old formula. Our readers swear by it! Learn more.




www.farmersalmanac.com


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's based on thousands of years of observations. Not to sure on the why. But the general rules are plant above ground crops when the moon is waxing (from new moon to full moon) and below ground crops when the moon is waning (from full moon to new moon).
> 
> We always called it planting by the moon signs. Like when the moon is in the breast (cancer) and waxing, it's the best days to plant for above ground crops. I used to chart it myself. Now I just click on the website.
> 
> ...


I have a deep seated aversion to old wive's tales and superstition. But many of them turn out to have a scientific basis, which sows that seed of doubt...

Do you have any evidence that it works and is demonstrably better than planting any other time?

It obviously doesn't hurt or people wouldn't do it; I'm just that guy who stands there scratching his head, asking useless questions like, "why??" or "how?!"


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I have a deep seated aversion to old wive's tales and superstition. But many of them turn out to have a scientific basis, which sows that seed of doubt...
> 
> Do you have any evidence that it works and is demonstrably better than planting any other time?
> 
> It obviously doesn't hurt or people wouldn't do it; I'm just that guy who stands there scratching his head, asking useless questions like, "why??" or "how?!"


Hard to say, as I've always done it this way. The moon effects tides, so it might have something to do with gravity.

The pros who have thousands of acres to plant of course can't wait around for the best days. They plant when they can get into the fields.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> The pros who have thousands of acres to plant of course can't wait around for the best days. They plant when they can get into the fields.


And they get good results or they'd change things up, right? Again, I'm not judging, I'm asking questions because that's how I learn.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 16, 2022)

Winter is over in NoCo. We're getting snow this afternoon but the temperatures won't dip anywhere near the teens. That's spring conditions.

SMH


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> And they get good results or they'd change things up, right? Again, I'm not judging, I'm asking questions because that's how I learn.


Industrial farming is how we feed the world. It's hard to say whether their results are good, because it's the way the vast majority of food is produced. I need to do some research and see if any of the ag schools have done studies on the subject.

Farmers are slowly starting to do no till and other green farm operations because it saves them money by using less time and fuel. Planting by the moon signs might catch on with that subset of farmers.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2022)

It's going to be a hot one here today. AT 0900 it's sunny, 64F with 71% humidity. Forecast high low of 76/56F with the first chance of rain still coming around midnight tomorrow night.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> Industrial farming is how we feed the world. It's hard to say whether their results are good, because it's the way the vast majority of food is produced. I need to do some research and see if any of the ag schools have done studies on the subject.
> 
> Farmers are slowly starting to do no till and other green farm operations because it saves them money by using less time and fuel. Planting by the moon signs might catch on with that subset of farmers.


No till it's good for the soil and really combats erosion problems too.

One I want to try in a hot, sunny garden someday is "lithic mulching", a practice where the gardener places large flat stones throughout their garden and grows plants in the spaces in between stones. Apparently it helps keep soil temperatures down and really helps reduce evaporation.


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

It was warmish today. At least when the wind wasn't blowing. At 2345 it's clear, 45F with 84% humidity. (although just now when I was coming in from my midnight ramble, there was frost on the wife's car already) Forecast low high of 37/70F.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2022)

It was over 60F in northern Colorado today. I was over dressed in a jacket. Ridiculous.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 22, 2022)

And today in NoCo the low is 0 and the high is 10. Good day to stay inside and tend to your girls... and your plants.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 22, 2022)

30°F, sunny, and windy with gusts to 30mph. The wind makes it feel much colder than it is and it blows the cold into any crevice in your clothing. Looks like we have a few more days of this getting down into the 20's at night and then it warms back up this weekend. At least it's going to be sunny.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 23, 2022)

68 here today big storm moving in tomorrow a ft of snow forecast


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

We are headed into the 80's again. I ran the fan for a while last night at the riverhouse. I put a lot of my transplanted tomato and pepper plants outside. We will see if I have to move or cover them in the weeks to come.

At 0930 it's mostly cloudy (was really foggy early) 64F with 92% humidity. Forecast high low of 81/58F with rain chances less than 20%.


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> We are headed into the 80's again. . . . . . I put a lot of my transplanted tomato and pepper plants outside. (also up-potted the citrus I didn't have holes for) We will see if I have to move or cover them in the weeks to come. . . . . .






injinji said:


> (was really foggy early) . . . . .


Foggy with turkeys.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 24, 2022)

Slightly cooler here at 27* lol 8-12” of fluffy goodness expected tomorrow into Saturday


----------



## xtsho (Feb 24, 2022)

Woke up to it lightly snowing and about an inch of snow. There was a 10% chance of precipitation and we got it. It's all melted already and the sun has been out. One more night of below freezing temps and then we're headed back into the 40's overnight with 50's during the day and off and on rain.


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

The low was forecast for 40F, but we got down to 36F and there was a frost on the car. I potted a new round of pepper and tomato plants and left them outside last night. They did not have frost on them, so maybe the cold won't slow them down too much.

At 0750 it's sunny, 42F with 86% humidity. Forecast high low of 77/42F with no chance of rain before Monday.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 2, 2022)

Here in northern Colorado about 10 days ago there was a stretch of several nights at or below zero and highs about 10.

Then March happened and highs are in the mid to upper 60s and kisses are above freezing.

The whiplash effect of climate change!


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Here in northern Colorado about 10 days ago there was a stretch of several nights at or below zero and highs about 10.
> 
> Then March happened and highs are in the mid to upper 60s and kisses are above freezing.
> 
> The whiplash effect of climate change!


I heard a report on NPR about a study of first blooms. From 1853-1873 compared to twenty recent years, the first blooms are over a month earlier.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> I heard a report on NPR about a study of first blooms. From 1853-1873 compared to twenty recent years, the first blooms are over a month earlier.


Oh wow. That's a lot. 

What's interesting is that plants have the built in ability to adapt, which makes me think the genome has been through enough shit in the past that they've evolved that adaptability.

Climate change is going to fuck us fragile short sighted humans right up but I get the feeling that a lot of species are just waiting for us to get the fuck out of the way.


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Oh wow. That's a lot.
> 
> What's interesting is that plants have the built in ability to adapt, which makes me think the genome has been through enough shit in the past that they've evolved that adaptability.
> 
> Climate change is going to fuck us fragile short sighted humans right up but I get the feeling that a lot of species are just waiting for us to get the fuck out of the way.


The bugs and the birds are not as quick to change. That is going to be the rub.


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2022)

We have got really dry really quick. Three TV worthy fires in Bay county yesterday, and one school is being evacuated right now due to fire. All my weather pages have a special weather bulletin about it.

At 1600 it's sunny, 82F with 23% humidity. Forecast low of 52F tonight and a high of 83F (with 10-15 mph winds) tomorrow. There are four days of rain forecast starting Tuesday.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2022)

injinji said:


> We have got really dry really quick. Three TV worthy fires in Bay county yesterday, and one school is being evacuated right now due to fire. All my weather pages have a special weather bulletin about it.
> 
> At 1600 it's sunny, 82F with 23% humidity. Forecast low of 52F tonight and a high of 83F (with 10-15 mph winds) tomorrow. There are four days of rain forecast starting Tuesday.


Wow, that's crazy!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2022)

Current conditions in northern Colorado; after a week of upper 60s for highs, we're back to the below freezing high temps of low 20s and lows around 10F with snow in the forecast.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Wow, that's crazy!


Now there is a fire that has crossed over into the southern part of our county. The brother in law's farm is down there. His folks' next door neighbor is one of our friends, and we called them this morning to offer a couch if they needed to evacuate. She said the wind had shifted, so the fire is moving south now.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

Hot and windy today. At 1200 it's partly cloudy, 81F with 50% humidity. Forecast high low of 83/58F with no chance of rain before Tuesday. The wind (8mph with gusts up to 13) has turned back from the south again. 

The other day when the fires all kicked up, we had humidity levels in the teens. I can't remember it ever being that low here.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> Now there is a fire that has crossed over into the southern part of our county. The brother in law's farm is down there. His folks' next door neighbor is one of our friends, and we called them this morning to offer a couch if they needed to evacuate. She said the wind had shifted, so the fire is moving south now.


Goddammit! Wildfire season is starting early!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2022)

injinji said:


> The other day when the fires all kicked up, we had humidity levels in the teens. I can't remember it ever being that low here.


That's Colorado weather. And that's why we (and now y'all) are getting wildfires.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2022)

Temperatures plunged to teens and single digits over the weekend with a bit of snow. More of the same all week in northern Colorado. No wildfires yet... But give us a few months, I'm sure we'll manage.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Goddammit! Wildfire season is starting early!


We were well above the pace needed for record rainfall last year through August and the first half of September. Then when it stopped raining, it stopped. We fell short of the record and have gotten really dry. 

Most of the last 5-6 years, springs have been wet enough the creek is too high to put in the wire for sucker fishing. This year the guys put the wire in and are sucker fishing.


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

Earlier today the wife and I were bitching that the google maps for the fires didn't show the size of the fires. Tonight they did show the size of the big one (bertha swamp fire). I think it's 16000 acres so far, but since it's in a swamp, has effected the least number of folks. The wind changed late morning, now it's moving in our direction a little bit. But we've had really bad smoke since the wind shifted.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2022)

After a couple of beautiful sunny days that had me outside in a t-shirt working in the garden we're back to a day of rain then a couple more days of sunshine mid-week and then the return of rain for awhile. We're still in drought conditions throughout most of the state with central Oregon still in extreme drought conditions and a lack of snowpack across the state.

“This year we’re doing quite a bit worse than we were at this point last year,” O’Neil said during a Thursday press briefing. “We’re going into some rough times heading into the summer.” 

"What that means for Oregonians east of the Cascade crest: Wildfires are likely to arrive earlier and burn more ferociously; "









Despite recent rains, much of Pacific Northwest still has troubling signs of drought, experts say


"We’re going into some rough times heading into the summer.”




www.oregonlive.com













Gov. Kate Brown declares emergency in Klamath County as Oregon’s drought worsens


“It is already clear from snowpack and streamflow numbers: this will be another difficult year,” Brown said on Twitter.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

The rain moved in before daylight this morning. But we have only got .58 inches so far. Really need it to dump on the fires.

At 1600 there is light rain, 61F with 94% humidity. Forecast low of 57F with 80% chance of rain tonight, and a forecast high of 73F with 80% chance of rain tomorrow.

This is the best site we've found so far to monitor the fires. (big bertha is 38K acres now)









USA Wildfires


Current wildfire activity for the United States.




storymaps.esri.com


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2022)

At 2020 it's clear, 37F with 51% humidity. Forecast low of 26 with no real chance of rain until Tuesday. High of 58F tomorrow, low of 35F Monday morning. I had to chase down a lot of pots because of the wind, but I got all the citrus covered. I had to trim a few of the trees to make them fit. Lots of fresh growth, so I'm sure that even covered, the cold will leave a mark.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 13, 2022)

On Friday March 11 here in North East Ky it was almost 75 degrees. By 12am Saturday, it was 31 degrees, and snowing. Overnight it got down to 24 degrees, and we got 4-5 inches of snow. 
Sunday March 13, the low is going down to 12f, and the high on Sunday will reach 49f. Then will slowly creep into the 60s in the coming week.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

Foggy morning here. The rain moved out before I went walking at 2200 last night. Just one small patch of sprinkles sprinkled on me. At 900 it's foggy, 62F with 96% humidity. Forecast high low of 74/49 with no more rain until Friday. The wildfires are all contained, or mostly contained. All the out of town fire crews were sent back home. It got within a couple three miles of the BIL's farm and our friend's house.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 19, 2022)

Today in NoCo it's beautiful, sunny, light breeze, 50s. Went for a nice long walk and got reacquainted with the local squirrels and dogs lol


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)

It rained much more today than I thought it was going to. (Just a hair over an inch, but we got about six inches last night) There was a good sounding thunderstorm tonight where we were in the restaurant. But for now it's moved on. (I'll be heading out on my walk in an hour or two) 

At 2020 it's partly cloudy, 61F with 79% humidity. Forecast low of 44F with 40% chance of rain tonight. Next rain is due before daylight Wednesday morning.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

injinji said:


> It rained much more today than I thought it was going to. (Just a hair over an inch, but we got about six inches last night) There was a good sounding thunderstorm tonight where we were in the restaurant. But for now it's moved on. (I'll be heading out on my walk in an hour or two)
> 
> At 2020 it's partly cloudy, 61F with 79% humidity. Forecast low of 44F with 40% chance of rain tonight. Next rain is due before daylight Wednesday morning.


We actually got about 10 inches according to the five gallon bucket in the garden. I have to carry some dirt to top off Mamma's gravesite. It was sunk at least 6 inches.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

The line of thunderstorms are over by Pensacola now. The bad stuff isn't supposed to reach here until about daylight in the morning. At 2115 it's mostly cloudy, 72F with 75% humidity. Forecast low of 67F with 85% chance of rain tonight. 95% chance of rain tomorrow. But the predictions are for just over an inch. But then they only said a couple three the other night. . . . . . .


----------



## xtsho (Mar 22, 2022)

Today started out cloudy but turned into a beautiful sunny day. I think we got up to 67°F. I was out in a tshirt doing yard work and mowing the lawn. I also took off all the plastic and opened the windows. Spring is here.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)

I've got blooms on my tomatoes, so I hope we are done with the cold.


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2022)

The heat is hanging around tonight. At 2000 it's clear, 71F with 58% humidity. Forecast low of 58F with no rain until early Thursday morning. Then it will be really rough for a while. Wind gusts up to 65mph is forecast when the cells come though. The good news is the river has fell out to 15 foot.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2022)

The storms came through about five this morning. We lost power, but we had got breakfast in first. We got 1.5 inches of rain, and the river has stopped falling and is rising, but only 9 inches in 7 hours. They only do a prediction when there is a chance of flooding, and no prediction yet.

At 1315 it's partly cloudy, 78F with 60% humidity. Forecast high low of 78/52F with a slight chance of rain Saturday night, but the next real good chance is Tuesday night into Wednesday.


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

The amount of rain this morning surpassed expectations. So far we have got a hair over a tenth of an inch. Didn't really expect any.

At 1030 it's mostly cloudy, 54F with 85% humidity. Forecast high low of 74/52F with 80% chance of rain. (rain chance was 100% a few minutes ago, so it should keep going down)


----------



## xtsho (Apr 4, 2022)

The wind is getting pretty sporty outside. I think some of the gusts might have been pushing 40 mph. Steady 10-15 going on. It's only supposed to last 4-5 hours then more rain. It's been sunny most of the day so far though. The fir trees are dropping pollen and the wind is knocking it out fast so I'm definitely not outside breathing that stuff in.


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)

It's really windy today, and some fool is burning. I've been hearing heavy equipment across the river, so I hope it is over there. (I smell the smoke, but can't see it)

At 1035 it's mostly cloudy, 77F with 79% humidity. 11mph south winds with 23 mph gusts. A forecast high low of 81/70F with 60% chance of rain today and tonight, with 70% for tomorrow. Rain should start around 1600.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2022)

Just a beautiful day today. Upper 70's and sunny. Great day to be outside except for the fir tree pollen covering everything in my yard. I have some tall ones in the back and there are plenty more all around so it doesn't matter which way the wind blows the pollen rains down.

It's not going to stay this way though as a cold front is moving in tomorrow and we'll see a 20°F degree drop in temps. They say by Sunday the snow level will have dropped from 8000' to 1000'. Which is good because there's also precipitation on the way and we need some more snow in the mountains. Might be some snow in the hills but not where I'm at around 260'


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2022)

My cold front got here last night. I was out on the deck trying to wrap up my planting, and the damn wind was howling. Not as windy this morning, but enough to make it cold outside. At 1030 it's sunny, 58F with 31% humidity and 10 mph (17 mph gusts) north wind. Forecast high low of 65/43F with no rain until Thursday.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 11, 2022)

The extremely reliable weather forecasters said there was a brief chance of snow/rain mix this morning but nothing of significance. 

I woke up to this:



At least the mountains are getting a couple more feet of needed snow.


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2022)

We got up to 83F before the rain. At 1710 there is a thunderstorm, it's 70F with 95% humidity. Forecast low of 65F with 80% chance of rain tonight and 50% tomorrow.

Last night we got 2 inches in less than an hour. (with a slight chance of a pop up shower) My garden is a mess.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

Cloudy, drizzly, and below average temperatures. Supposed to warm up though. My early crops in the garden are growing slow but they're growing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 19, 2022)

We're currently under a snowfall warning for 10 - 15cm today/tonight. We're typically at around 10°C for daytime highs this time of year from what I've seen. Probably not as much of a blow compared to you guys down South though. May long weekend snow isn't unheard of here. I'll post a pic when/if the shit hits the fan.


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

We got a cold front with the rain. (it rained another two inches the next night, but not all at once) It was sunny and warm as long as you got out of the wind. At 2030 it's clear, 60F with 60% humidity. Forecast low of 47F with no chance of rain until early in next week.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 20, 2022)

Yesterday at about 4:30PM


This morning


Probably melt in a day or so.


----------



## conor c (Apr 24, 2022)

Well its rare but last 4 weeks in my bit of Scotland been mostly sunny lil windy like 18 mph today but otherwise great weather aint super warm like 14 15 c but for us thats good at this time of the year it usually rains non stop tbh here it can be regardless of the season rain wise lol but when we do get the sun its pretty decent considering our northern lattitude


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm in Virginia, on the Chesapeake Bay.
Today it is 76 degrees, with a nice warm 8mph breeze from the southwest.
Sunny and the leaves on the oak trees are about as big as squirrel's ears...
Time to plant corn.


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2022)

Good Sunday morning. At 0855 it's fair, 71F with 75% humidity. Forecast high low of 86/61F with a 40% chance of rain tomorrow. Even with the back to back days of two inch rains last week, we have dried out pretty fast. The garden can sure use the rain.


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2022)

We got up to 85F today. After supper we had a pretty heavy thunderstorm roll through. It's mostly passed now, but we got near a half inch out of it. At 1920 there is a thunderstorm, 67F with 92% humidity. Forecast low of 56F with 100% chance of rain tonight, but nothing else until the weekend. The local weather guy was saying we are in the summer pattern. Which means it could thunderstorm at any time.


----------



## conor c (May 1, 2022)

The usual pishing it down since yesterday in Scotland its back to normal grey and raining lol with a high of 13 c max today


----------



## Popop (May 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> We got up to 85F today. After supper we had a pretty heavy thunderstorm roll through. It's mostly passed now, but we got near a half inch out of it. At 1920 there is a thunderstorm, 67F with 92% humidity. Forecast low of 56F with 100% chance of rain tonight, but nothing else until the weekend. The local weather guy was saying we are in the summer pattern. Which means it could thunderstorm at any time.


Our weather very similar

South East?

Edit: n/m says it right in your profille


----------



## xtsho (May 1, 2022)

We just set a record for wettest April on record.

PORTLAND, Ore. — Portland saw its wettest April on record in 2022.

The National Weather Service – Portland said it recorded 5.73 inches of rain throughout the month at the Portland International Airport, putting 2022 in the record books for all time April precipitation.

Last year:

The record follows a historically dry April for the Rose City last year. In 2021, not only did the city see the driest April on record since 1941, it was also the 5th warmest on record. Total rainfall came to 0.39 inches.


I sure as hell don't want to break last summer's record heat this year. I especially don't want a repeat of June 28th 2021.

PORTLAND, Ore. — Portland hit a record-breaking temperature of 116 degrees shortly after 5 p.m. on Monday, according to the National Weather Service.


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2022)

It has eased up here for the moment. But four miles away the weather station is still reporting heavy rain, 69F with 89% humidity. Forecast high low of 77/69F with 100% chance or rain today, 90% tonight and 70% tomorrow.

Never mind. In the time it took to type that, the rain has picked back up. 1.1 inches so far.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)

Warmish. At 1445 it's sunny, 96F with 43% humidity. (heat index of 109F) High low of 98/72F with no real chance of rain until next weekend.


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

Still lots of afternoon left. We will likely get to triple figures today. At 1415 it's sunny, 99F with 30% humidity. Forecast high low of 100/73F with a pretty good chance of rain on Saturday.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2022)

Late June and it's still chilly during the northern Colorado "June gloom" that's traditional around here.

It'll break any day now, temps will shoot into the 90s and a few weeks after that we'll start getting the usual afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> Late June and it's still chilly during the northern Colorado "June gloom" that's traditional around here.
> 
> It'll break any day now, temps will shoot into the 90s and a few weeks after that we'll start getting the usual afternoon thunderstorms.


Sister is in Denver. She was pretty happy she missed the week of 100 degree temps here.


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2022)

The rain started before six this morning. All light stuff, but there has been three or four bands gone through already today. At 1005 there is light rain, 77F with 98% humidity. Forecast high low of 83/74F with 100% chance of rain today, 50% tonight and 60% tomorrow.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> Sister is in Denver. She was pretty happy she missed the week of 100 degree temps here.


It's been nice here, just touching the 90s some days. With the low humidity it's not bad at all. People don't believe that I don't have central air but how much do I really need it if it's only hot for 6 weeks of the year?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 15, 2022)

I never had air conditioning from the 50s-80s. Had fans in the windows.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> It's been nice here, just touching the 90s some days. With the low humidity it's not bad at all. People don't believe that I don't have central air but how much do I really need it if it's only hot for 6 weeks of the year?





jimihendrix1 said:


> I never had air conditioning from the 50s-80s. Had fans in the windows.


Even here in NW Florida, we only got a window unit in the late 70's when Granny had a stroke and came to live in the poolroom. We had a block house with lots of window fans.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)

Yesterday and the day before we started the day with huge thunderstorms. (the river came up a foot, but has leveled back off now) Today the rain is supposed to wait until the afternoon. At 0820 it's fair, 79F with 91% humidity. Forecast high low of 87/69F with 50% chance of rain today, 15% tonight and 50% tomorrow. This is the first forecast low in the 60's. I guess it's possible. This morning's low was 70.5F. I stayed at the riverhouse and did not have to shower before bed for cooling purposes.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2022)

Well it went and got hot up here in northern Colorado; it hit 100 today and it's looking to do more of the same for the rest of the week.

But at least it's a dry heat!

91% RH?! If you wear swim fins and water wings, can you fly?! Or do you break a sweat just thinking about moving? I mean, damn bro!


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2022)

I've cut grass the last two mornings. Yesterday it rained early, so I had to wait for it to dry out a bit. Didn't kill me either day. But then I only cut one charge worth on my e-mower. And with thick grass that's less than an hour. Days when the rain skips us gets hot, but on rainy days it's not too bad. 

At 1035 it's partly cloudy, 86F with 72% humidity. Forecast high low of 88/71F with 30% chance of rain today, 20% tonight and 25% tomorrow.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2022)

Had some rain and even possible flash flooding Saturday in NoCo but more importantly it killed the heat wave! It was nice Saturday night and all day yesterday. Even now it's still nice n cool this morning.


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2022)

We had our usual afternoon thundershower. I napped through it, so it must have not been too bad.

At 2005 it's fair, 78F with 92% humidity. Forecast low of 71F with 10% chance of rain tonight, 50% tomorrow and 10% tomorrow night. I've been waiting to walk until 2200 every night. It's a little cooler, And a lot less traffic when I'm forced to road walk.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 31, 2022)

We're going to break another record in Portland today. The longest streak of temperatures above 95°F. The record is 6 days and we're supposed to hit 100°F today.


----------



## mahiluana (Aug 15, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> But at least it's a dry heat!


Hi Ttystikk - good to see you alive in the current climate conditions.

The weather in your home country is very dependent on the Pacific Decadal Oscillation (PDO).

https://www.pmel.noaa.gov/elnino/lanina-faq

Right now, (in a La Nina phase) you should actually have wetter and cooler conditions in northern Colorado. The next temperature records are more likely to follow in the coming El Nino years.

I suspect that as an old seasoned water cooler against dry heat, you have the right antidotes at your disposal.
BTW. - I even suspect that global warming is caused to a not inconsiderable extent by the lack of water cooling on global land surfaces (not just by CO2 emissions).

https://climate-protecion-hardware.webnode.page/english/


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2022)

Breaking news. It did not rain Sunday or Monday on the sandhill. We did get a passing shower today. So far for the month. 2 days with no rain. 14 days with rain.

Not too bad out tonight. There is a cold front stalled in south Alabama and we are getting some nice cool breezes from it. I did closer to the five end in my nightly 3-5 miler. At 0120 it's clear, 74F with 94% humidity. Forecast low of 71F tonight and a high of 94F (with 50% chance of rain) tomorrow.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2022)

At least it cools down at night here. Usually.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2022)

It's fucking hot. Those are the current climatic conditions.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2022)

The way it's getting hotter all across the planet gives me recollections from the movie Soylent Green.


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2022)

We hit 96.somethingF on the first day of fall. According to the TV weather guy, that was a record. Today it's not so hot. At 1050 it's sunny, 82F with 57% humidity. Forecast high low of 87/62F with no chance of rain until the hurricane gets here Wednesday night or Thursday morning. Lows are going to stay in the low 60's for the next 10 days.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 24, 2022)

It's fall?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2022)

Little chilly at nights this week but next looks nice. Might be able to get another 2 weeks on the tomato plants Roses did pretty good but I had to dose the hell out of them with sprays and granuler insecticide/fungicides.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Little chilly at nights this week but next looks nice. Might be able to get another 2 weeks on the tomato plants . . . . . . . .


I've got some late tomatoes going. They got big in a hurry, and have small tomatoes on them already. But it has been non stop keeping the worms at bay.

Most seasons the first killing frost is late December to early January. Last year we had 17 heavy frost by the new year. I still haven't decided if I'm going to attempt a spring crop. I lost the first two rounds last year.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> It's fall?
> 
> View attachment 5202601


If course this summer I couldn't grow plants outside.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2022)

injinji said:


> I've got some late tomatoes going. They got big in a hurry, and have small tomatoes on them already. But it has been non stop keeping the worms at bay. Most seasons the first killing frost is late December to early January. Last year we had 17 heavy frost by the new year. I still haven't decided if I'm going to attempt a spring crop. I lost the first two rounds last year.


End of August or so I prune off any ping pong ball size or smaller and any new flowers. No worm problems around here, a little blossom end rot early. I grow Celebrity, Early Girl, Big and Better Boy and Sweet Million (best cherry I've found). These are all grown in pots so watering can be a PITA.


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> End of August or so I prune off any ping pong ball size or smaller and any new flowers. No worm problems around here, a little blossom end rot early. I grow Celebrity, Early Girl, Big and Better Boy and Sweet Million (best cherry I've found). These are all grown in pots so watering can be a PITA.


I grow in raised beds at the riverhouse and in ground level beds here at the sandhill. Until two weeks ago I was fighting too much rain. Now I have none. It can take me a little time to get in the everyday watering habit. 

This round is a lot of beefsteak, but a few of the other strains I grew earlier in the year. This is my third round of tomatoes. Round two was straight in the ground in the new garden (longleaf pines pre-Michael) and they crashed and burned. Not enough mulch or stakes and too much rain. But these are in what was a pepper patch last year.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 26, 2022)

Hard to believe it's almost October.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Hard to believe it's almost October.
> 
> View attachment 5203675


Same here way north of OR. Working up a sweat in a t-shirt just moving a little compost to my patch today and it's supposed to be record breaking heat for the next week or so. That means around 75F for highs where 65 or lower is normal. 10 years ago we'd have frost before the end of Aug.

The patch I started 3 years ago is well populated with big fat worms so I transplanted about 50 or so to the new patch to get them going in there too. Added a wheelbarrow of half rotted compost to it so they have something to eat before it does freeze up.

New hemp plant being built down the road and a field of hemp laying down to ret over the winter only 6 or 7 miles from me too so could be my outdoor growing days are numbered. Been finding some mystery seeds in my plants I'm cropping now. Must have happened over a month ago as all the seeds are ripe so Whaaaa!


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2022)

We have a nice cold front coming in. Yesterday was about 92F. Today's high was 85F. At 2015 it's clear, 71F with 38% humidity. Forecast low of 57F with no chance of rain. Even with Ian in South Florida, it doesn't look like we are going to get any rain from it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2022)

I think tomatos are done for this year


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I think tomatos are done for this year
> View attachment 5204913


My lows are in the 50's, so the rapid growth phase of mine are over. I still might get a few tomatoes ripe before frost.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 30, 2022)

injinji said:


> My lows are in the 50's, so the rapid growth phase of mine are over. I still might get a few tomatoes ripe before frost.


I've never tried cooking/frying green tomatoes and thought about it this year. Never did care for green ones that I brought inside to ripen although I did hear of one method of removing all the leaves from the vine(s) and hanging the complete plant inside.

_Edit: Just looked outside this morning and a big sugar maple across the street has leaves turning. sure sign_


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I've never tried cooking/frying green tomatoes and thought about it this year. Never did care for green ones that I brought inside to ripen although I did hear of one method of removing all the leaves from the vine(s) and hanging the complete plant inside.
> 
> _Edit: Just looked outside this morning and a big sugar maple across the street has leaves turning. sure sign_


I'm not a big fan of fried green tomatoes. The wife fried some red ones in the air fryer this year. Pretty damn good, if you like that kind of thing.

I have golf ball sized tomatoes with night time temps in the 50's. Maybe they have time. My peppers are still tooling along. And the wife was so excited about the couple of compost pile squash we made, that she had me put the squash scrap in the garden, and I have a couple dozen young squash plants. They are looking good, but there is no way they will make it. If it makes her happy, I will water them until frost.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2022)

At 0100 it's moony, 55F with 91% humidity. Forecast low high of 52/83F with no chance of rain.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm about 70 miles north and didn't feel it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578376832797528064

Crazy warm and dry October going on here in the PNW.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm about 70 miles north and didn't feel it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578376832797528064
> ...


That warm ridge that is keeping you guys heated up is also warming us up here. Supposed to be the first time since records have been kept that the 3 days of our Thanksgiving weekend are all going to be over 20C/69F. At least in Edmonton tho we are 6 hours north of that it's still nice here too.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 15, 2022)

It's hard to believe it's October 15th. Going to be a nice weekend. A little chilly at night though. It looks like fall weather will finally show up next weekend.


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)

We got a good rain a couple three days ago. An inch and a half. It was much needed. This morning was our first in the 40's. (49F) At 1015 it's sunny, 75F with 49% humidity. Forecast high low of 88/56F with no chance of rain.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 15, 2022)

injinji said:


> We got a good rain a couple three days ago. An inch and a half. It was much needed. This morning was our first in the 40's. (49F) At 1015 it's sunny, 75F with 49% humidity. Forecast high low of 88/56F with no chance of rain.


That's about the amount of rain we've had here since June. It's been dry dry dry. I'm still watering the plants in my yard and it's halfway through October.


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2022)

What the fuck, over? My lows are forecast to be in the 30's Wednesday, Thursday and Friday mornings. The actual frost warning is a few miles to our west, but I don't have high hopes for my tomatoes to make to ripe.

At 1925 it's fair, 69F with 81% humidity. (we did have a passing shower a couple three hours ago) Forecast low high of 50/66F with no chance of rain.


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2022)

We had a light frost yesterday morning, but the real deal today. Low of 31F. I picked about four gallons of green tomatoes this morning.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 21, 2022)

injinji said:


> We had a light frost yesterday morning, but the real deal today. Low of 31F. I picked about four gallons of green tomatoes this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5215527


Damn. No frost here but fall has finally arrived here in Portland. I'm going to go outside and dance in the rain once it starts. It's really needed.


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 21, 2022)

I live on the North coast of Wa, the rivers are at record lows, all the trees are stressed, 
smoke in the air and it's finally fucking RAINING!!! Maybe, Salmon won't have to walk up the rivers..
We're 12" below normal rainfall..


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> I live on the North coast of Wa, the rivers are at record lows, all the trees are stressed,
> smoke in the air and it's finally fucking RAINING!!! Maybe, Salmon won't have to walk up the rivers..
> We're 12" below normal rainfall..


My river is flirting with the low water stage. And it rained every day this summer. Our dry season starts in September. So the dry is normal. The freeze in October is not. Christmas is common for my first killing frost.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2022)

The news reminded me the last November storm was Kate in 1985. Mamma and Daddy had gone to Co Springs to be with Sister for the birth of my niece, leaving care of the farm to me and my aunt. It was a pretty bad blow. I was living in the house by the pond at the time. The driveway is about half a mile long, and there was over 30 trees across the drive the next morning.

This little one had more wind and rain than I figured. Just under an inch so far. Wind gusts up to 35mph, but it's mostly past now. Wind is still strong, but not much rain left. At 1945 there is light rain, 64F with 96% humidity. Forecast low high of 62/77F with 90% chance of rain tonight, and 15% tomorrow. Cold front on the way. Down in the 30's Monday morning.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 10, 2022)

injinji said:


> The news reminded me the last November storm was Kate in 1985. Mamma and Daddy had gone to Co Springs to be with Sister for the birth of my niece, leaving care of the farm to me and my aunt. It was a pretty bad blow. I was living in the house by the pond at the time. The driveway is about half a mile long, and there was over 30 trees across the drive the next morning.
> 
> This little one had more wind and rain than I figured. Just under an inch so far. Wind gusts up to 35mph, but it's mostly past now. Wind is still strong, but not much rain left. At 1945 there is light rain, 64F with 96% humidity. Forecast low high of 62/77F with 90% chance of rain tonight, and 15% tomorrow. Cold front on the way. Down in the 30's Monday morning.


About the same here in Oklahoma... 80 today with rain showers, tomorrow morning will be in the 20's... we get about 3 days of Fall.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 11, 2022)

I can already walk on my dugout up here. Was -25C/~8belowF last night but warmed up to a balmy -12C/10F tonight. Bit more snow forecast for tomorrow night but only 2 - 4" with about 4" on the ground now.

It's like the weather has flipped here with all the heavy snow and cold down south and better, milder weather up here but I'm not bitching. 

Still have to get out on the dugout and install the new air diffuser I just got last week after I screwed my back up. Hopefully I can borrow my neighbour's little boat and sit in the back of that to get it done. I'll need his pickup too so I can get it here. Called today to get a trailer hitch installed on my Saturn Vue but that won't be done for maybe 2 weeks when they can squeeze me in. Then look for a cheap utility trailer and a little boat of my own. Something I can use an electric trolling motor with and go fishing a bit next year.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2022)

Crazy warm weather for my part of the Midwest, but hey, I'll take it!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 28, 2022)

Volcano just started erupting over here


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 29, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Volcano just started erupting over here
> 
> View attachment 5231596


wow, erupting volcano beats the occasional tornado.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Volcano just started erupting over here
> 
> View attachment 5231596


if your talking Mauna Loa, i've been watch the usgs feeds about it, Fissue 3 is spectacular to watch btw


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> if your talking Mauna Loa, i've been watch the usgs feeds about it, Fissue 3 is spectacular to watch btw


Yes, might go drive up to see it tonight. Crazy crowds though


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Yes, might go drive up to see it tonight. Crazy crowds though


yeah i've been reading and watching about it.....they're afraid the road that goes east to west might get cut off. Just becareful if u do...k 

no cooking hot dogs or can chilli either....lol.....saw that with the iceland eruption....crowds gather cooking and stuff...


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 1, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i've been reading and watching about it.....they're afraid the road that goes east to west might get cut off. Just becareful if u do...k
> 
> no cooking hot dogs or can chilli either....lol.....saw that with the iceland eruption....crowds gather cooking and stuff...


They aren't letting people go that close to the flow lol. The Saddle Road is a main highway to make quick trips across the island, a ton of people use it to commute to work, if the road gets covered they will have to go the long way along the coast which adds ~40mins to your trip and if there is an accident and they have to close the road you aren't going anywhere.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 1, 2022)

This is my view from down in Hilo town


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> This is my view from down in Hilo town
> View attachment 5232710


you got a hell of a view already....lol


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2022)




----------

